# Anyone else feel a bit isolated with their love of classical music?



## presto

This isn’t a "feel sorry for myself" post but just an observation and to gauge what others think. 
I guess Classical music will always be a minority interest but at reaching my early 50’s I’ve hardly met anyone that has a real love for it that matches my level. 
Certainly nobody at work, my family and most of my friends have little interest.
We seem to be spread very thinly, luckily I have many other interests and a great family so it's not a problem, but as for music I seem to be in another world.
Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## sospiro

presto said:


> This isn't a "feel sorry for myself" post but just an observation and to gauge what others think.
> I guess Classical music will always be a minority interest but at reaching my early 50's I've hardly met anyone that has a real love for it that matches my level.
> Certainly nobody at work, my family and most of my friends have little interest.
> We seem to be spread very thinly, luckily I have many other interests and a great family so it's not a problem, but as for music I seem to be in another world.
> Anyone else feel the same way?


I understand perfectly.

I've never met anyone with the same passion for opera as me which is why this forum is such a great place.

Hope you make some good friends here.


----------



## Weston

Some of my friends even believe that music is something you grow out of. I'm pretty horrified by that. What miserable lives those people must lead. I much prefer isolation to that.


----------



## violadude

Don't worry man, you're not alone. Not trying to sound like a snob or anything but I honestly cannot *fathom* how most people like lady gaga and the likes better than classical music.

Another kind of off topic observation regarding lady gag, have you guys noticed that compared to how weird and crazy and different she tries to come off as, her actual music is nothing short of ordinary and not weird at all. If she dresses like that she should at least sing music reminiscent of Ferneyhough or something 

And all those metal bands that try to come off as SUPER HARDCORE aren't nearly as hardcore sounding as the most violent parts of a Bartok string quartet IMHO.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I feel the same but I'm happy with it. My own voyage of discovery has largely been off my own bat (apart from some valuable pointers from a couple of ex-work colleagues during the early stages of my interest). There's little point in me discussing CM with friends and family if they're likely to be uninterested at best and offer ridicule (gentle or otherwise) at worst as I think that would just create bunker mentality. It's far more productive and rewarding to enter debate, share views, have a joke or two and offer advice with like-minded and sympathetic individuals on sites such as this.


----------



## Polednice

I certainly recognise my isolation, but it doesn't bother me at all any more - good books, good music, good humour; they're all (strangely) loved by a minority.


----------



## Aramis

How could you dig all those tragic symphonies without suffering isolation and misunderstanding from most of people - try to find pleasure in being such a byronic figure, wear XIXth century clothes and tell strangers to call you Manfred.


----------



## Almaviva

We opera lovers are even more isolated. 
Even here, a classical music forum, there are those who don't understand our passion for opera.
I have the good fortune of being married to a woman who used to play the piano (she quit) and has enough music smarts to enjoy opera with me, although she is not as passionate about it. I have a few friends who like opera but they don't live in my city. Recently I've joined two local opera groups and I'm starting to find people nearby who appreciate it (but as of now they are only acquaintances, not friends yet - this could change).
And over here we have great penpals like Annie and Natalie and many others who love opera as much as I do.
So, lately I haven't felt as lonely regarding opera, but it is something that I used to feel a lot more.


----------



## Ravellian

Isolated doesn't begin to describe it. But hey, I was always more of an introvert anyway. So what if nobody can relate to me and vice versa?


----------



## Manxfeeder

presto said:


> At reaching my early 50's I've hardly met anyone that has a real love for it that matches my level.


That's my story also. It used to bother me But really, classical music pretty much speaks to me individually and differently at different times, so listening is kind of a private matter for me anyway.

I do appreciate online forums like this one. There's always at least someone who relates to how I feel about a particular piece.


----------



## Vaneyes

presto said:


> This isn't a "feel sorry for myself" post but just an observation and to gauge what others think.
> I guess Classical music will always be a minority interest but at reaching my early 50's I've hardly met anyone that has a real love for it that matches my level.
> Certainly nobody at work, my family and most of my friends have little interest.
> We seem to be spread very thinly, luckily I have many other interests and a great family so it's not a problem, but as for music I seem to be in another world.
> Anyone else feel the same way?


Suck it up. Comsider yourself a classical soldier.


----------



## haydnfan

Growing up, my neighbors were violinists... in undergrad and grad school I've always had at least one friend that shared my interest in classical, in fact I can think of several. I don't currently know anyone interested in classical music, but it doesn't bother me. What bothers me is that there are no concerts within a hundred miles!


----------



## An Die Freude

As a 12 year old, it's even worse for me. As others are listening to JLS, I'm listening to J. S. Bach.


----------



## sospiro

An Die Freude said:


> As a 12 year old, it's even worse for me. As others are listening to JLS, I'm listening to J. S. Bach.


I know internet friends aren't the same as 'flesh & blood' friends but at least there are people here you can chat to.

And I hope you never stop listening to JSB.


----------



## kv466

After so many years, I can still count my classical friends with one hand


----------



## mmsbls

In this regard I am quite fortunate. Through my early thirties I barely listened to classical music at all. I married a professional violinist, and we have a daughter in music school (cellist). Interestingly, my passion for classical music now seems to significantly exceed my wife's interest. She no longer plays professionally. Still, the three of us often spend long evenings listening to music and discussing various classical music related issues.

Even with my situation I felt compelled to join TC to further discuss and learn about music because I didn't have access to enough "classical musical voices" at home. I can imagine the feeling of those without at least a few people to "talk classical" to. Hopefully TC helps alleviate at least some of that isolation.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

> Anyone else feel a bit isolated with their love of classical music?


Not a bit but too much ... luckily I was born in a family with a 'classical music' taste and so growing up. My father played piano before (not now). He always listens so carefully to good recordings. Sometimes we make discussion on famous artists and their recordings. My mother had a beautiful voice when she was young, singing traditionals and folksongs but she enjoys classical music as well, but after all If you ever knew where I live, you'd be surprised how could I learn to play piano, buy scores and CDs , making a private archive of old recordings , etc ... here there is no concert hall , no opera house , even a little music society ! you may find only a few and limited individual movements which can't be satisfactory for someone like me at all , in a small word there's no demand for classical music here ! I have some good friends to share my personal interests with, but most of them don't live here , they live in Austria , Germany and U.S. far, far from me. I couldn't keep my sweetheart with me cause she couldn't understand why I'm listening to operas for hours and hours without any break . "darling , you can bear all of these noises ?" and I was listening to Wagner ! I'm glad and pleased enough to know virtual societies (like here) for community and sharing my personal touch of (classical) music with other pals and there are so many pals if you search, not only gathered in a physical place ... you know, as long as I can enjoy listening to the masterworks of the history of music, never mind all these problems. I'd rather follow my heart, never give it up cause it's my only true ease of mind , the only reason for being in this so cruel world.


----------



## Meaghan

I guess I'm unusual here in that I have a group of friends who enjoy classical music, music theory, and music history as much as I do. They are all people I met at college, mostly by hanging around in the music library, which is where these types tend to congregate. I feel very lucky.

During the summer, though, I am home among family and friends who do not share my interest. Consequently, the volume of my posting here increases considerably.


----------



## tdc

I know a few people that seem to be able to appreciate it, but no one who seems to like listening to it even remotely as much as I do. This includes a couple individuals I know who are in school for classical music!

Sadly a friend of mine was going to take me to Ravel's Daphne and Chloe last night (as a belated birthday present), because she knows how much I love Ravel. I phoned her yesterday to remind her, but she had forgotten all about it, and made other plans she couldn't get out of. She also managed to lose the tickets for it. 

There is another performance of it tonight and I have decided I am going to go to it - by myself.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well, the more we come together to talk about our isolation, the less isolated we become! Yay!

I'm definitely isolated, although I have a few people to talk to. But I don't mind it anymore. I use to feel a little sick and depressed because of it. But I got over it, and now live happily in silence, never talking about it, but dwelling on it in my mind, waiting patiently for the day I can discuss in earnest with another person face to face.

And, one of the excuses I can ever tell anyone for my loving classical music so much is that I'm a musician, and a Music Major.


----------



## sospiro

tdc said:


> I know a few people that seem to be able to appreciate it, but no one who seems to like listening to it even remotely as much as I do. This includes a couple individuals I know who are in school for classical music!
> 
> Sadly a friend of mine was going to take me to Ravel's Daphne and Chloe last night (as a belated birthday present), because she knows how much I love Ravel. I phoned her yesterday to remind her, but she had forgotten all about it, and made other plans she couldn't get out of. She also managed to lose the tickets for it.


Oh that is so sad - what a shame 



tdc said:


> There is another performance of it tonight and I have decided I am going to go to it - by myself.


Good for you. Sometimes it's better to go on your own anyway.


----------



## serinia

I`m 20 and have a really huge passion for opera and vocal technique. Although my closest friends like classical music, they aren`t at all pasionate about opera, and I listen to it daily. It becomes really awkward when I`m at college [I`m studying Computer Science] and I listen through my earphones.. but you can like still hear it. I often talk to my closer friends about opera stuff and music in general and show them different operas, but I don`t really get any "passionate" feedback... like wow I really FEEL this... it`s just nice;. So .. here I am, wanting to know people that are more like me when it comes to music. I`m also studying classical singing for a year, it`s been a wonderful experience and I hope to get enrolled in a conservatory after I finish my current bachelor.


----------



## sospiro

serinia said:


> I`m 20 and have a really huge passion for opera and vocal technique. Although my closest friends like classical music, they aren`t at all pasionate about opera, and I listen to it daily. It becomes really awkward when I`m at college [I`m studying Computer Science] and I listen through my earphones.. but you can like still hear it. I often talk to my closer friends about opera stuff and music in general and show them different operas, but I don`t really get any "passionate" feedback... like wow I really FEEL this... it`s just nice;. So .. here I am, wanting to know people that are more like me when it comes to music. I`m also studying classical singing for a year, it`s been a wonderful experience and I hope to get enrolled in a conservatory after I finish my current bachelor.










Hi serinia & welcome to the forum.

You could get some ear buds which don't leak noise so much but they are quite expensive. Good luck with your studies and especially with your singing career.

There is a thriving opera community on here & plenty of people to share your passion & 'wow' feelings!! Hope you find lots to interest you & please join in our discussions.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Not particularly, but it helps to know people smart enough to discuss something they hear even if it isn't their specialty. That considered, "likes classical/doesn't like classical" is just useless branding.

But hey, being a conscious human is--to various degrees--isolating. It doesn't matter if you like rap, classical, or the most generic pop you can imagine.


----------



## Almaviva

serinia said:


> I`m 20 and have a really huge passion for opera and vocal technique. Although my closest friends like classical music, they aren`t at all pasionate about opera, and I listen to it daily. It becomes really awkward when I`m at college [I`m studying Computer Science] and I listen through my earphones.. but you can like still hear it. I often talk to my closer friends about opera stuff and music in general and show them different operas, but I don`t really get any "passionate" feedback... like wow I really FEEL this... it`s just nice;. So .. here I am, wanting to know people that are more like me when it comes to music. I`m also studying classical singing for a year, it`s been a wonderful experience and I hope to get enrolled in a conservatory after I finish my current bachelor.


Welcome to the forum, serinia! I hope you'll enjoy our community. Please notice that we do have a subforum for opera only, and one for opera on DVD and blu-ray. There are plenty of interesting discussions there.


----------



## GraemeG

Weston said:


> Some of my friends even believe that music is something you grow out of. I'm pretty horrified by that. ...


Since the vast majority of 'popular music' seems to be aimed at about the level of a nine-year-old, it might not be so surprising. It is kind of disappointing that it doesn't occur to them that there is music around that aimed at your head and not your hips...
cheers
GG


----------



## Manxfeeder

An Die Freude said:


> As a 12 year old, it's even worse for me. As others are listening to JLS, I'm listening to J. S. Bach.


The nice thing about J.S. Bach is, when you're twice your age, you'll still want to listen to him.


----------



## Polednice

Manxfeeder said:


> The nice thing about J.S. Bach is, when you're twice your age, you'll still want to listen to him.


But when you hit 25, you'll realise what a fat old bore he was.


----------



## tdc

32 years old here - and Bach is my number 1 composer. 

Bach transcends age.


----------



## presto

Thanks for all the posts, looks like I’m not the only one feeling a bit isolated.
I guess we like what we like and our passion is so strong it's not effected by any pressure to like what’s popular or what’s currently in vogue.
I got into classical music in my teens and was regarded a being a bit odd in that respect as all of my friends were listening to Pop music. 
I could enjoy some of that but I always found classical music infinitely more rewarding.


----------



## Delicious Manager

I have never felt in the least bit 'isolated'. I am not so insecure as to need the 'approval' of others for my musical tastes (just as I don't need it to justify my tastes in any other area of life).


----------



## Almaviva

Delicious Manager said:


> I have never felt in the least bit 'isolated'. I am not so insecure as to need the 'approval' of others for my musical tastes (just as I don't need it to justify my tastes in any other area of life).


 I don't think it's a matter of 'approval' - just, one of having friends with the same interests in order to enjoy the music together, a rather normal human behavior.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Almaviva said:


> I don't think it's a matter of 'approval' - just, one of having friends with the same interests in order to enjoy the music together, a rather normal human behavior.


Sorry, I didn't address that part of the original question. Perhaps I am fortunate. Because many of my friends are musicians or very interested in music, most of them like classical music. Not that I discuss it much with them - we have too may other things to talk about. My partner shares my musical taste very closely (not only in 'classical'), which I think is very important. It still doesn't bother me what other people listen to, however.


----------



## violadude

Delicious Manager said:


> Sorry, I didn't address that part of the original question. Perhaps I am fortunate. Because many of my friends are musicians or very interested in music, most of them like classical music. Not that I discuss it much with them - we have too may other things to talk about. My partner shares my musical taste very closely (not only in 'classical'), which I think is very important. It still doesn't bother me what other people listen to, however.


It bothers me what others listen to. Some of music these days that people eat up like its the best thing since sliced bread gives me less and less hope in humanity.


----------



## Ukko

violadude said:


> It bothers me what others listen to. Some of music these days that people eat up like its the best thing since sliced bread gives me less and less hope in humanity.


 Well, I hope that that's hyperbole.

_Hilltroll the Humanist_


----------



## Delicious Manager

violadude said:


> It bothers me what others listen to. Some of music these days that people eat up like its the best thing since sliced bread gives me less and less hope in humanity.


It doesn't bother me that much because the PEOPLE that think the Justin Biebers, Alicia Keys and Beyoncés of this world are 'the best thing since sliced bread' don't matter in the least to me.


----------



## Charon

I'm in the same boat... I have a couple of friends who listen to a bit of classical music, but they give much more attention to rock, metal etc.


----------



## jurianbai

String quartet perhaps the most popular form of chamber music post-Baroque era, with many composers dedicated one or two piece on the medium. I feel a tiny bit of joy to see that so many young quartet are arisen on classical scenes and many talks available on net. Buuuuut, really in my world I haven't met any real friend that share the same curiosity (perhaps a better word here..) on this medium. I did cross road with one or two string quartet player, but they are all listening to "mainstream": Beethoven, Mozart, Debussy etc, care less to listen more exotic name as Onslow, Albretchberger, Franz Grill or even Boccherini.


----------



## Ukko

*When a rumor is found to be true...*

...is it still a rumor?

This has been an interesting thread to read. The self-proclaimed elite are well represented.


----------



## Chopin_Fan777

I often listen to classical music on Toronto's classical radio station and sometimes the listeners give out their requests. Most of time time, I hear them requesting for Josh Groban or something of that type. It really irks me. I myself am somewhat a mainstream listener, but I know a lot more classical music than most of my friends who listen to rock and pop all the time.


----------



## tdc

violadude said:


> It bothers me what others listen to. Some of music these days that people eat up like its the best thing since sliced bread gives me less and less hope in humanity.


This seems to really be in contradiction to the advice you've given in the atonal/tonal thread. About how one should just let others be creative in whatever ways they choose, and not worry about it... etc.


----------



## Sid James

I know quite a few people who are into classical music to some degree, a small number of them I count as close friends, most of them are more like acquaintances. I have a very good friend who I go to concerts with and we also get together to listen to eachother's recordings on a weekly basis. These people have made an impact on me exploring different areas of classical that I had kind of neglected before. Listening to my friend's recording of Handel's _Messiah_ (complete, under Gardiner, I had only heard the highlights before) opened up the choral realm for me in a big way. Borrowing another friend's "Lord of the Rings" soundtrack by Howard Shore opened up film music in a big way. Another person who's more of an acquaintance (who's a trained musician) recommended to me some modern American composers who I have begun to explore more of late. Of course, my parents were the ones who opened up classical to me in a big way, with their recordings and also going to concerts with them early on. Like some others, I did feel some discrimination from some of my schoolmates about my interest in classical, and kind of learnt to keep it "under wraps" through school - I even got a teacher suggesting that I was kind of aloof by listening to this music. Maybe it was true, sometimes I was in my own world, so to speak. But basically I have found that I can talk about classical to anyone I want to, even if someone doesn't know Brahms' concertos or symphonies, they're sure to know his "Lullaby." On the other forum I was on (but deregistered a few weeks back) there was a fair amount of snobbism against "popular" classical musics, like Andre Rieu or even the "Three Tenors" Rome concert. I think if people maintain these unhelpful attitudes, they can indeed isolate themselves in "real life" even though they might come across as kind of highbrow or more sophisticated (not listening to the music of the "great unwashed" masses) on online forums. Good luck to them, but for me personally, it's better to connect with what people already know, rather than putting myself on a pedestal and talking down to them about "high art" and all that crap...


----------



## BalloinMaschera

I suppose that when I do feel isolated, it is by design... my favorite manner of listening to music is by myself in the dark.


----------



## TxllxT

Living on an island the first thought that most non-islanders associate with it is: 'isolation'. It's not true. I'm member of a male amateur choir (80 men), whose director is completely crazy about opera. We sing during about every choir rehearsal the male choir parts of _Die Zauberflöte_ and _La Forza del Destino _. It is really the very opposite of 'isolation' that I experience, when we as a choir take such a dive into Mozart or Verdi. Apart from this holy communion inside Mozart's or Verdi's music I find little to share of my personal musical taste with my fellow basses, because at home they don't listen to classical music except for male choir music (some of them have it on in the car all day!). So with me it's a mixed bag: a bit but not always. Funny detail with regard to Beethoven: nobody in my choir (except our director) likes what he wrote for male choir in _Fidelio_.


----------



## Air

The truth is, not isolated at all... I've got my friends Liszt, Chopin, Schumann, Mendelssohn, Alkan. Some pretty cool blokes, these friends of mine are.


----------



## Tapkaara

I actually know quite a few people personally. I guess I am lucky!


----------



## sabrina

I once worked as a teacher in a private college, here in Canada. It was the day Pavarotti died. I told my students I am sad, and mentioned his name. I looked at them and I realized that they they did not understand what I was talking about. I asked them if they have ever heard of Pavarotti. (the students were between 18 and 40 y.o). Only one older European student seem to know, and said to her colleagues "It's that fat guy singing Opera". My best student (Canadian), told me, as an excuse, opera is not popular in Canada! QED! That's where our discussion ended. Sad. Pavarotti did his best to be popular, but it looks he was popular only among those loving opera/classical music.

Spirit is killed by ignorance!


----------



## PhillipPark

Imagine how someone relatively young such as myself feels (20). I'm still at the age where my musical interests earn me a title as a "geek": but I think my tastes make for a quality of great interest.

Even studying music in college: most of my peers know of little more than the most well-known composers but are not familiar with the repertoire. Hardly any of of them listen to classical music outside the classroom or without academic obligation.

As much as I _should_ feel isolated: I don't. I think the company of the music itself is far better than the company of friends while listening to said music. No one begging me to put something else on after five minutes of a Mahler Symphony .


----------



## violadude

tdc said:


> This seems to really be in contradiction to the advice you've given in the atonal/tonal thread. About how one should just let others be creative in whatever ways they choose, and not worry about it... etc.


Well, you got me there. I have my bias too. However I'm not talking about the music so much as I'm talking about the lyrics that promote drugs, violence and promiscuity.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Being a 16 yr old boy active on sports teams, I definitely feel isolated with my love for classical music. I always try to stay true to myself, though, so if anyone asks me what I listen to I always answer 'classical'. 

Thankfully it's rare that someone will say 'What kind of music do you listen to?', so I'm in the clear most times


----------



## Sid James

Air said:


> The truth is, not isolated at all... I've got my friends Liszt, Chopin, Schumann, Mendelssohn, Alkan. Some pretty cool blokes, these friends of mine are.


Exactly. These musicians are my heroes as well. Of course they were human just like everyone else, they had their personal flaws and weaknesses, but they did give a huge amount of good things to humanity. For me, they are up there on the level of people like Mohandas Ghandi or Dr Martin Luther King. They continue to inspire us all on a daily basis, and the same can be said of all of our great musicians, both the famous and not so famous, who continue to share with us their wonderful music...


----------



## Air

Sid James said:


> Exactly. These musicians are my heroes as well. Of course they were human just like everyone else, they had their personal flaws and weaknesses, but they did give a huge amount of good things to humanity. For me, they are up there on the level of people like Mohandas Ghandi or Dr Martin Luther King. They continue to inspire us all on a daily basis, and the same can be said of all of our great musicians, both the famous and not so famous, who continue to share with us their wonderful music...


I'm glad you realized that my comment was not completely tongue-in-cheek but actually speaking in truth as well. I personally feel that musicians from the past, just like authors from the past and great heroes from the past, have the capacity to speak to us just like the important people in our life do - family, friends, and mentors - and are continually there for us just like the rest of the world is. Having the entire musical world opened to us is similar to being able to connect to all the people, cultures, and eras where this music can bring one to. And in a way, forming personal connections with these composers and their music can only make one feel less lonely, not more lonely, if you know what I mean. It's only when you begin to compartmentalize your musical life and begin to judge these compartments to those of the people around you that such an isolation becomes obligatory. It doesn't have to happen.


----------



## maccyfi

I'm quite lucky in that my parents are both quite into classical music,my mother especially, however as regards to people I know socially or people I work with I don't really feel that they would understand or appreciate me going off on a rant about Satie or talking about Stravinsky's 'The Firebird', so I tend to keep quiet until I can come and look at posts on this forum to feel that I'm not so alone!


----------



## Serge

> *Anyone else feel a bit isolated with their love of classical music?*


What, here on a desert island where I am all alone? Not a chance!


----------



## Meaghan

Air said:


> The truth is, not isolated at all... I've got my friends Liszt, Chopin, Schumann, Mendelssohn, Alkan. Some pretty cool blokes, these friends of mine are.


Because I can't say it better myself:
(A friend sent this to me yesterday and I thought it was apropos.)


----------



## Air

Holy crud, that's brilliant! Thanks for sharing, Meaghan. :tiphat:

Interconnected across space and time is certainly how I feel when I listen to something like Richter's Schubert. It's true that not only every composer, but every performer too has something wonderful to share - translating the score to make it something personal that they are able to communicate to the listeners. Definitely, I feel it's a three way relationship - even more than a three way relationship actually if there are multiple performers, singers, etc. And of course the fact that every composer was influenced by a myriad of composers themselves means that all these influences are capable of being "sensed" and can bring you to special places. And Chopin and Ashkenazy are most definitely my bros. 

If you don't mind, I think I'm going to blog your post.


----------



## sospiro

Meaghan said:


> Because I can't say it better myself:
> (A friend sent this to me yesterday and I thought it was apropos.)


Thanks Meaghan.

That's just how I feel when a much loved singer sings from an opera I adore.


----------



## TresPicos

presto said:


> This isn't a "feel sorry for myself" post but just an observation and to gauge what others think.
> I guess Classical music will always be a minority interest but at reaching my early 50's I've hardly met anyone that has a real love for it that matches my level.
> Certainly nobody at work, my family and most of my friends have little interest.
> We seem to be spread very thinly, luckily I have many other interests and a great family so it's not a problem, but as for music I seem to be in another world.
> Anyone else feel the same way?


Definitely!

But I hope that feeling will subside once I return to my home planet.


----------



## science

I love that sense of being connected to the past. In addition to music, you can get it from literature, religion, and so on. 

This word "connected" is really more important than most of us realize. It's amazing to think about what goes into a single recording of a symphony: the composer, his (or her) original patrons, the generations of listeners who've informed us of their preferences, all the performers, their teachers, whoever paid for their lessons, the recording engineers, the architect(s) who designed the concert hall or studio, the people who cleaned it, the people who designed the cover art, wrote the liner notes, figured out CD technology, built the factory to produce the CDs, marketed the CDs, distributed them, all the people involved in the shipping, the people who shelved it at your store or created its page on amazon (or whatever) - and then your stereo had to be built too. 

The modern world is so complex; almost everything we touch is the result of the accumulated cooperation of tens of thousands of people. Music is especially touching, of course, because a lot of those people were putting their souls into it, doing it for the love as well as or even instead of the money.


----------



## eorrific

Air said:


> The truth is, not isolated at all... I've got my friends Liszt, Chopin, Schumann, Mendelssohn, Alkan. Some pretty cool blokes, these friends of mine are.


When you talk to them, do they talk back? 

It's a relief that there are people out there who feel the same as I. My family aren't into classical (except my grandfather), they even think it boring. Most friends are similar in that mindset, though few listen to it occasionally, but talk about it never (I just found very few -about 4 or 5- on their playlist, one of which is Pachelbel's Canon).


----------



## Air

eorrific said:


> When you talk to them, do they talk back?


That's the convenient part. If I'm fed up with one of them, I can turn them off with just a switch of a button. Or when I'm in front of the computer, with the click of a mouse. But it works in reverse too. If I'm feeling particularly lonely and I'm in dire need of some company, then boom! I flip on _Le Nozze di Figaro_ and suddenly I have a whole palace full of singsong people chattering away at me in Italian. 

Great post science, btw.


----------



## TxllxT

Air said:


> That's the convenient part. If I'm fed up with one of them, I can turn them off with just a switch of a button. Or when I'm in front of the computer, with the click of a mouse. But it works in reverse too. If I'm feeling particularly lonely and I'm in dire need of some company, then boom! I flip on _Le Nozze di Figaro_ and suddenly I have a whole palace full of singsong people chattering away at me in Italian.
> 
> Great post science, btw.


Not to disturb you, but your confessions about your friends: the Classical Music composers, remind me of the scientific warnings against living inside 'a bubble', which Facebook and internet as such are able to create. Many of those Facebook-bubblers are not able to deal with the real ('real') world anymore. Anyhow, the Classical Music bubble seems more comfortable & comforting to me.


----------



## Air

TxllxT said:


> Not to disturb you, but your confessions about your friends: the Classical Music composers, remind me of the scientific warnings against living inside 'a bubble', which Facebook and internet as such are able to create. Many of those Facebook-bubblers are not able to deal with the real ('real') world anymore. Anyhow, the Classical Music bubble seems more comfortable & comforting to me.


Au contraire TxllxT - actually the main point I was making on this thread is that we don't need this classical music 'bubble' in the first place (see post #52, which is a more accurate summary of my views). The last post (#61) was mostly a tongue-in-cheek reply to eorrific's question. Overall, I do agree with you that one cannot simply 'hide' within the confines of classical music - but at the same time, the fact that one can resort to these things regularly during one's life, just as one can resort to 'real-life' things like friends or family, means that there's no need for isolation if not everyone listens to the same music as you do. It's all about breaking compartmentalization and finding integration.

As you mention, I do think this argument kind of parallels my views about all sorts of modern entertainment as well. Too many arguments I hear about the technological age steer completely to the right or to the left but I feel that the trick to living a healthy life nowadays is to learn how to integrate these quite useful, quite beneficial things into the varied whole (which imo, is different from 'balancing'). Balancing suggests an opposition between different aspects of life, while integration allows all interests at hand to work together to ultimately make something even more complete.


----------



## PhillipPark

I think most people, when saying they consider classical composers their friends, are saying just that. The composers don't replace their tangible, modern day friends, however they connect with the music so well that it seems as if the composer is right there in front of them.

On the other hand, people are using networking sites like FB to connect with their real, tangible friends. It is hardly necessary (a lot of the time. I can understand how useful it is for long distance friends), but a lot of people use it for local friends. Why not just meet up and have a cup of coffee instead of chatting away at a computer screen? That's my opinion on the matter.


----------



## science

One thing I've learned from facebook vs. sites like talkclassical: I didn't go to high school with the people who should've been my friends.

Also, I'm glad you didn't know me in high school....


----------



## Sid James

I must add that I have had some interesting conversations with "total strangers" sitting next to me or near me at classical concerts. Sometimes you can see that people are receptive to opening up a bit and sharing some of their thoughts in a natural way to you about the music. It may not be an "in depth" conversation about key modulations or modified sonata forms, it may just be a brief exchange, but it can be quite interesting. At two seperate concerts I went to alone in the past 12 months I bumped into two very interesting people, one of them had little experience with classical music but loved Peter Sculthorpe's piece being premiered there so much, she went up to him after and hugged him & he kissed her back on the cheek (he was in the audience). At another concert more recently this year, I sat next to an older gent who had seen Sir Yehudi Menuhin when he came to Sydney in the 1950's. We actually continued chatting throughout the interval and after the concert, he on his way home nearby and I catching the bus not far away. Of course, we not only talked about music but general life things. Jobs, money or status never came into it. It was all very natural and human. I remember these kinds of occassions even more than the music being played at those concerts...


----------

